# Most Overrated Actor



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

I'm going to have to say Christian Bale. I think he generally does fine, but his performances are either

1) Boring, over-serious roles. I can tell from the trailers that his T4 part will bug me. He's overplaying his serious, angry persona.

2) American Psycho/Shaft roles, where he generally plays an entertaining asshole. 

The reason why his Batman works so well is he does both. But otherwise I've yet to see much range from him.

Another actor that generally doesn't do it for me is Ryan Gosling. I think he did good in "Stay" and excellent in "Half Nelson", but otherwise I think he's boring. He basically ruined "Fracture" for me, being completely miscast in that role.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

Empire of the Sun. The Machinist. Newsies. He doesn't do the same stuff. 
But yea, he does do a lot of angry characters, I don't mind though. He does it good.

I'm just a Taco Bale fan. 

Umm...overrated actor would be...Tom Cruise. Never liked him, haven't seen many good movies of his and he's like the #1 actor.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2009)

Anyone who died young.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Empire of the Sun. The Machinist. Newsies. He doesn't do the same stuff.
> But yea, he does do a lot of angry characters, I don't mind though. He does it good.
> 
> I'm just a Taco Bale fan.
> ...



Dont remember "Empire", but the "Machinist" was just "Christian Bale except a lot thinner".

I always liked Tom Cruise. But maybe it's because he's done so many movies that I like("Last Samurai" is one of my favorite movies)


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

Naw, he played a guy who was constantly tired and going crazy from lack of sleep. Not angry and he wasn't an asshole.

Last Samurai was practically a shorter version of Shogun. I did enjoy it though.


----------



## ez (May 11, 2009)

i've mostly found will smith to be boring the past few times i've seen him in movies. i don't think there's anything exceptional about his performances, although he isn't a bad actor by any means. he just hasn't blown me away with any relatively recent performance.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

I liked Will Smith in Pursuit of Happyness.


----------



## ez (May 11, 2009)

well, yea. there'll be roles where he does well but not necessarily amazing. to me, anyway. 

i actually liked tom cruise in tropic thunder and interview with the vampire, btw.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

I didn't even notice Tom Cruise until the last half of TT.


----------



## ez (May 11, 2009)

neither did i, which was why it impressed me all the more. xD


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

The one movie that I REALLY hate Tom Cruise in is Vanilla Sky. God awful movie.


----------



## Batman (May 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> The one movie that I REALLY hate Tom Cruise in is Vanilla Sky. God awful movie.



The Original, Abre los ojos is much better imo.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

Brad Pitt. Haters hate.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 11, 2009)

Actor hatin' thread huh


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

Batman said:


> The Original, Abre los ojos is much better imo.



I haven't seen it but yea, I heard that the original is a lot better.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Naw, he played a guy who was constantly tired and going crazy from lack of sleep. Not angry and he wasn't an asshole.
> 
> Last Samurai was practically a shorter version of Shogun. I did enjoy it though.



But still overtly serious. 

Hmmm, not sure if I consider LS to be a shorter version of Shogun(Mifune!!!), although it should be noted I think both people are based on the same person. 

I didn't like the Shogun miniseries that much. It was alright, but I kept thinking "The book is better" and I think LS had a much tighter script.

my only qualm with LS was the ending....copout like crazy, although I don't know how else it could be done.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 11, 2009)

ezxx said:


> well, yea. there'll be roles where he does well but not necessarily amazing. to me, anyway.
> 
> i actually liked tom cruise in tropic thunder and interview with the vampire, btw.



Tropic Thunder was Tom Cruise's finest performance.



I can't think of anything on topic.


----------



## Medusa (May 11, 2009)

Heath Ledger


----------



## Jackal (May 11, 2009)

Nicholas Cage. Sure he does fine, but jesus christ people. im not even gonna' go there.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 11, 2009)

How the fuck is Nicolas Cage overrated? He gets slated by just about everyone. 

Maybe Christian Bale, he seems to have a lot more fans than everyone else for no apparent reason. Angelina Jolie is quite an overrated actress I reckon.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

I think Jolie proved herself in "Changeling".

As for Nic Cage, I think it's mainly the fact that he continues to be hired for big movies despite most of them sucking/flopping/him being hammy.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2009)

Knew this thread center was going to be Bale  

Why only actors let's talk Actresses 

Julia Roberts imo


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think Jolie proved herself in "Changeling".
> 
> As for Nic Cage, I think it's mainly the fact that he continues to be hired for big movies despite most of them sucking/flopping/him being hammy.


I don't think her performance was that good in Changeling on second thought, a lot of dramatic wailing is almost the sum of it. The direction probably didn't help.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

I thought she did fine. She came across as an authentic single Mom in such a dire situation. If there is a problem with her, it's that I think she's too attractive to be "single", unless they made a point that she wasn't interested in relationships.

As for actresses, I do not like Liv Tyler. Her performances are always sappy. I was okay with her in Lotr and even liked her in "Strangers", but her presence felt awkward in Incredible Hulk and most others.


----------



## nocturnaldream (May 12, 2009)

Brad Pitt. just tired of him.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 12, 2009)

Medusa said:


> Heath Ledger



^ 

I agree with Julia Roberts & Liv Tyler being overrated actresses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2009)

How can you say Heath Ledger?! TDK! TDK! TDK! THE LEDGEHAMMER FOREVER, BABY!


I don't have anyone to name, really. I don't' buy into acting that much. I'll say Heath Ledger.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 12, 2009)

Well you can say what you want about Christian Bale, but I would be a lot less enthusiastic about going to see Terminator Salvation if Nick Stahl or Edward Furlong were reprising their role as John Connor for it.
I mean this guy blew a few gaskgets for this movie.  If he is putting that kind of work/intensity into this part, that can only mean good things for us.
Not to mention I give him bonus points for having to do an American accent for these characters.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

I'd rather Nick Stahl in the role. He felt more like John Conner than Bale. Furlong probably wouldn't work as well because I dont think he can carry a film(at least he couldnt when he was a kid).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2009)

Nick Stahl was too fruity to be John Connor. Bale all the way, baby!


----------



## keiiya (May 12, 2009)

Actresses: Angelina Jolie and Keira Knightley.
Their acting styles always seemed manufactured to me and their performances always seem the same. 

Actors: Heath Ledger.
I think he just mumbles too much in most of the films he has done.


I don't know, maybe they are just bad as opposed to overrated.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nick Stahl was too fruity to be John Connor. Bale all the way, baby!



Except that's more how Connor acted in T2. Bale's Connor looks like a one-dimensional John Connor who has no personality other than angry Bale's.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 12, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone who died young.



nice. This goes for a lot of other things too. (In the case of Heath Ledger though I truly did think he was an amazing actor.) 

Marlyn Monroe. A sex icon maybe but really not that memorable as an actress if you just look at her acting. 

Shirely Temple. I though she was a terrible actress.  

Brad Pitt. I just can't see him acting in roles like Tom Hanks or Johnny Depp can.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Except that's more how Connor acted in T2. Bale's Connor looks like a one-dimensional John Connor who has no personality other than angry Bale's.


 But that was a teenage punk Connor who just got caught up into the mix of things. Of course he was a little fruity. But Arnold toughened his ass up.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But that was a teenage punk Connor who just got caught up into the mix of things. Of course he was a little fruity. But Arnold toughened his ass up.



And he was still tough in T3. T4 Connor will be badass because he's been fighting for awhile. But there is no personality or anything. Stahl, like him or not, stepped into the shoes of John Connor. Bale is basically taking John Conner and putting him in the shoes of christian Bale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2009)

I'm still trying to forget T3 ever happened, but maybe you're right. It's just the the Sarah Connor Chronicles has given me a different view of John. A little emo, sure, but he's pretty badass when he needs to be. T3 Connor didn't give me that vibe that I can remember.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (May 12, 2009)

George Clooney. I see little acting ability in him.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm still trying to forget T3 ever happened, but maybe you're right. It's just the the Sarah Connor Chronicles has given me a different view of John. A little emo, sure, but he's pretty badass when he needs to be. T3 Connor didn't give me that vibe that I can remember.



T3 Connor didn't do shit. He didn't fight, he didn't plan, he just went a long with Arnold who's the one who's doing everything. He was supposed to be able to plan shit out, fight decently and be like his mother Sarah. T3 Connor is not Connor.

Seriously, how does a sorta-kinda-badass kid like in T2 end up like Bruce Banner wondering the cities?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> T3 Connor didn't do shit. He didn't fight, he didn't plan, he just went a long with Arnold who's the one who's doing everything. He was supposed to be able to plan shit out, fight decently and be like his mother Sarah. T3 Connor is not Connor.
> 
> Seriously, how does a sorta-kinda-badass kid like in T2 end up like Bruce Banner wondering the cities?




He wasn't really a sorta-kinda-badass kid in T2. He didn't do any more action in T2 over T3. The problem is that those movies focused on the Terminator. They were Arnold vehicles.

This is the first one that really focuses on him.

(Never saw the Sarah Connor chronicles so don't know about that. I hate TV series's based on movies........well, unless it's the Zatoichi TV series).

Edit: Strangely, I hear mixed reports as to whether Cameron liked or disliked T3.


----------



## Peter (May 12, 2009)

Tom Cruise.  

Heath Ledger.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

Heath Ledger actually is overrated. Even though he owned in TDK, was charming in "10 Things I Hate about you" and was great in "Brothers Grimm". Most of his "leading" movies was just him mumbling. "The Order" was probably his worst movie.

Never saw Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 13, 2009)

In the few Terminator preview clips that I have seen, Bale is the John Connor I envisioned from what Reese said in T1.  Furlong and Stahl were good at John Connor at those stages of his life.  I just don't see them as the hard nosed soldier, general that he will become. 
I see your point about Bale being a one or two trick pony.  But he does that trick pretty well.  I think he was much improved in The Dark Knight from Batman Begins.  I don't really think there are too many people rating his acting highly in the first place in TDK, well other than maybe a few fanboys like myself.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 13, 2009)

MidnightToker426 said:


> George Clooney. I see little acting ability in him.



I'm going to have to agree with you, he basically plays the same guy in every movie.  I agree with brad pitt, and raise you a matt damon.

I thought Bale was pretty different in 3:10 to yuma.  He seemed more like an average joe in that movie.  Also he wasn't acting but he was pretty perky and funny when he voiced Howl.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I'm going to have to agree with you, he basically plays the same guy in every movie.  I agree with brad pitt, and raise you a matt damon.
> 
> I thought Bale was pretty different in 3:10 to yuma.  He seemed more like an average joe in that movie.  Also he wasn't acting but he was pretty perky and funny when he voiced Howl.



Matt Damon did good though in.........."Talented Mr Ripley" and something else that I don't remember. He just gets typecast. Same with Jude Law(who also did good in that mentioned movie).

Nah, "3:10 to Yuma" was another serious Bale. Don't get me wrong, I like Bale. I just think he's overrated. 

But I disagree on "Howls Moving Castle". Voice acting IS acting, and you're right, Bale did do something different in that movie.


----------



## Federer (May 13, 2009)

Jamie Foxx, 

because he won an Acadamy Award, the whole world must know it. Every trailer of his new movie starts with, starring: Acadamy Award winner Jamie Foxx. Who cares you won an Oscar, big deal. 

Heath Ledger,

not that he isn't a good actor, I enjoyed watching him in "10 Things I Hate about you" and in "The Dark Knight" (although I was a little disappointed, Mark Hamill is still the best, it's a cartoon, I know), but god he's overrated by numerous of tards. But that's what happens when you die too young. 

Christian Bale,

good actor, haven't seen too much movies from him. I saw Batman and his sequal, Shaft, The Prestige, Equilibrium, Little Women and to be honest, good movies, but not something to fap about, which happens here on NF too much. Haven't seen American Psycho, so maybe after seeing it, I will fap too. 

Samuel L. Jackson.

too much usage of the word "mothaf*cka", although being a good actor, I don't like his roles that much. The only role which was amazing was in "The Negogiator", haven't seen Pulp Fiction. "Changing Lanes" was not bad, but he just is too much of a blockbuster actor, with "XxX", "S.W.A.T.", "Snakes on a Plane", "Shaft", "Star Wars", which is ok, but it doesn't make him a great actor who deserves an Academy Award. 
I prefer Denzel before him. 

There are too much actors to name actually. And yes, even Keanu Reeves is overrated by his fans, if he got one.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (May 13, 2009)

I'm going to have to say Kevin Bacon...to me he is very overrated...He normally only plays one role..a character that is normally at the beginning but goes crazy by the end of the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2009)

I thought Kevin Bacon did better earlier in his career. Now, he either is idiotic(Beauty Shop) or boring(er, the rest of his newer stuff).

Hmmm, forgot Bale did "Equilibrium", which was a grand performance within Bale's limitations.


----------



## Koi (May 13, 2009)

Heath Ledger, Christian Bale.  Go into ANY thread on here discussing an in-production movie and without fail there will always be someone who says 'CHRISTIAN BALE SHOULD PLAY _X_!!!!!!'  I think somebody fucking said it in the Death Note thread.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 13, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> J
> 
> Samuel L. Jackson.
> 
> ...



                                                                     .


----------



## Batman (May 13, 2009)

Hugh Jackman makes my list


----------



## Koi (May 13, 2009)

Batman said:


> Hugh Jackman makes my list



He may be overrated but that doesn't make him any less sexy.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (May 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Matt Damon did good though in.........."Talented Mr Ripley" and something else that I don't remember. He just gets typecast. Same with Jude Law(who also did good in that mentioned movie).



I've just seen the bourne series, and the oceans series which he was in.  Oh, forgot he was in the departed which he was pretty damn good in.  Hmm, I take that back.

Bale pulls off a great American accent though.



Juracule Mihawk said:


> I prefer Denzel before him.



Thanks for reminding me about Denzel.  Always plays some charismatic slick tough guy gentleman.  

I'd like to throw in Jake gyllenhall.  Aside from October sky, I haven't enjoyed a single performance from him.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2009)

> ut god he's overrated by numerous of tards. But that's what happens when you die too young.



Or, I just thought his acting was amazingly good in TDK and Brokeback Mountain and I like him for him and not because he's 6 feet in the ground. 



Koi said:


> Heath Ledger, Christian Bale.  Go into ANY thread on here discussing an in-production movie and without fail there will always be someone who says 'CHRISTIAN BALE SHOULD PLAY _X_!!!!!!'  I think somebody fucking said it in the Death Note thread.



Seriously. D:

Go on IMDB and you have a shit load of this. I rarely see it on this forum though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2009)

You're a liar, Chee. We all know you jumpin' on the Ledgehammer's bandwagon because he died! 

Personally, Ledgehammer has been my hero since his role in _10 Things I Hate About You_.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 13, 2009)

I liked him in The Four Feathers as well as The Dark Knight.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're a liar, Chee. We all know you jumpin' on the Ledgehammer's bandwagon because he died!
> 
> Personally, Ledgehammer has been my hero since his role in _10 Things I Hate About You_.



Only jumped on Ledger bandwagon because of TDK. Even if he was still alive I'd be a Joker whore. 

I was only Jokerwhoring since June of 2008, not January. So, nope, not after his death. Try again.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 13, 2009)

After much thought, I have finally settled on *Clive Owen*. You know, he's not a bad actor, but for a leading man who's so highly sought after by studios and producers, his movies never seem to do well at the box office, and his movie's reviews are mostly okay and decent. Also, for all the criticism Christian Bale seems to get about being the same guy, Clive Owen always seems to be playing some super intense, miserable guy. He's either one or the other, or both.

I would disagree with the Christian Bale thing because, well, I like a lot of his movies. I think he's a talented, angry Welchman. He takes on challenging roles and seems to feature a different accent every movie. He may even be up there with Hugh Laurie with his pitch-perfect American accent. It's also intesesting to note that people have the same complaint about different actors. They're either playing themselves in different characters (whatever that means) or otherwise play the exact same character every movie.

And as much as I hate to say Jamie Foxx, what great role has he taken on since Ray? Take this with a grain of salt, for I have yet to see the Soloist, which I hear was good, but could have been better. 


Batman said:


> Hugh Jackman makes my list



Dr. Percival Ulysses Cox would agree with you here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

Heath Ledger, Tom Cruise and Will Ferrel. 

I have liked each of them in like two movies I have seen them in, out of the multitudes of unimpressive shit they produce.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 13, 2009)

I dont know but I know Samuel L Mu'fucking Jackson is the best.


----------



## Peak (May 13, 2009)

Christian Bale.

I have my reasons. :ho


----------



## Batman (May 14, 2009)

Koi said:


> He may be overrated but that doesn't make him any less sexy.



Well I suppose I can't argue with that.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 14, 2009)

Denzel Washington. Just seems the same in all his movies.

Halle Berry. Basically got an Oscar for fucking an old white dude.


----------



## Federer (May 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> .



So, 

you like an actor who's saying mothaf*cka all the time than the actor who plays Alonzo, Joe Miller, John Q?

Yeah, mothaf*cka.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Denzel Washington. Just seems the same in all his movies.
> 
> Halle Berry. Basically got an Oscar for fucking an old white dude.


You're a racist.


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2009)

I thought Halle Barry's performance in Monster's Ball was great.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2009)

> Thanks for reminding me about Denzel. Always plays some charismatic slick tough guy gentleman.



John Q.

Denzel Washington is a top class actor.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 15, 2009)

Recca said:


> You're a racist.



Well then I guess you could call me Uncle Ruckus. 


I like all the roles they play. Just think they're overrated.

Don Cheadle> Denzel IMO.


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 23, 2010)

necropost ahoy.



Juracule Mihawk said:


> Samuel L. Jackson.


I don't think anyone in Samuel Muthafuckin' Jackson's fanbase is mistaking him for a good actor-- he's awesome like Ah-nold or Al Pacino, we know he's not the most nuanced actor but he sure is fun to watch.

I'm going to submit: Robert Downey Jr. It seems as though everybody wants him to play everything after _Iron Man_. Earlier in the thread there was a complaint about how people are always going "Christian Bale should play X!", I would say the observation goes twice for Downey. Don't get me wrong, I liked pretty much all of his performances I've seen (_Iron Man_, _Charlie Bartlett_, _Sherlock Holmes_, _Tropic Thunder_), but the praise he gets is disproportionate to hsi work. As in Christian Bale's case, he did turn in an excellent performance as a superhero, but half of that was the script.

Another overrated actor is Johnny Depp. Yes, he tends to pick offbeat roles to play, and he's actually a  good actor, but personally I think he gets a lot of mileage from being pretty and broody.

But then again, I like Zooey Deschanel so...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2010)

Brad Pitt, he overracts.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2010)

Christian Bale is the winner here.  His acting talent is minimal.  Go rent Public Enemies if you don't believe me.  You will laugh several times on account of that horrible accent he tries to bring to the role.

Robert Downey Jr?  Seriously?  Tropic Thunder was a horrible movie.  But he really was able to show off his versatility with that role.


----------



## Chee (Jan 23, 2010)

Christian Bale was great in his earlier work. He hasn't been doing too great lately.


----------



## ethereal (Jan 23, 2010)

Actor: Tom Cruise
Actress: Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

Dwayne Johnson, I liked some of his earlier films, but his recent ones(ie Tooth Fairy) pretty much suck.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think anyone really rates him as an actor though.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 23, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> I don't think anyone really rates him as an actor though.



Which person are you referring to?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 23, 2010)

Dwayne Johnson. I don't think anyone really thinks he's a great actor. Afterall this is a thread about overrated actors.


----------



## Prowler (Jan 23, 2010)

lol, I like Christian Bale as an actor, of course he is not on the same level as Jack Nicholson, Al Pacino, Clint Eastwood or even Edward Norton, but he is a good actor. 

Most overrated actor.. I'm gonna say Tom cruise and Vin Diesel. (among others)
Most underrated actor.. I'm gonna say Kevin Bacon. (among others)


----------



## Raviene (Jan 23, 2010)

Morgan Freeman ... he kind of gives me the same impression whether he be a villain, a god ,a prisoner or something else


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2010)

Tom Criuse is a really good actor, watch Magnolia and tell me he's overrated.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 23, 2010)

ricochet said:


> Scarlett Johansson



I don't think she's ever been widely considered as "good", but oh my god WOULD PLOW!


----------



## Gabe (Jan 23, 2010)

Christian Bale


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 23, 2010)

johnny depp
ben affleck
.......


----------



## Ash (Jan 23, 2010)

Right now I'd have to say Christian Bale.

Also Shia Labeouf. God I hate him.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah I'm not a fan of Shia. Well I can't say too much because I've only seen him in Transformers and Transformers can make you dislike anyone


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2010)

Mark Wahlberg 
Matthew Mcconaughey
Halle Berry


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2010)

*A lot of them are way overrated. Let's give the current biggest title of overrated n shitty to... The Rock!!! Oh yes.*


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> *A lot of them are way overrated. Let's give the current biggest title of overrated n shitty to... The Rock!!! Oh yes.*



Yeah he's shitty but not overrated, no one praises him for his acting abilities


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd say Tom Cruise I think, since he is so hyped and loved in movies, but I personally don't think that he is one of the most amazing actors in the world.  I do think he's pretty good though, just don't think he is as great as some people claim.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jan 24, 2010)

Johnny Depp.


----------



## Xion (Jan 24, 2010)

Mark Wahlberg is horrible. When he appears in a movie I usually feel it's gonna be pretty shit. 

Shia is okay as an actor, but I hate seeing him on screen, so in that respect I want less of him.

Christian Bale is a drama queen. While, again, not a bad actor, he isn't the greatest and is in way too many films.

Johnny Depp I think is an excellent actor and a very fun one as well. I loved the Pirates of the Caribbean movies because of him and Sweeney Todd was epic.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 24, 2010)

theres a lot of them. 
mark wahlberg, nic. cage, hillary swank, sandra bullock


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jan 24, 2010)

I go with George Cloney, never understood why he is so famous. I wouldnt go with Christian Bale because he has done some pretty good acting, specially in American Psycho (I enjoyed his entire performance) and The machinist where he showed how commited he is to his roles. The reason why he gets so much hate is because he is getting more mainstream and gets to do more films, many of which will vary in quality depending on the script (Terminator Salvation was sort of letdown for me  ). PLus he never played a part in one of the most shitastic movies of all time unlike Clooney (Batman and Robin).


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2010)

Bale just needs to be more pickier about the roles he chooses and which director he works with, McG sucks.


----------



## Xion (Jan 24, 2010)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> I go with George Cloney, never understood why he is so famous. I wouldnt go with Christian Bale because he has done some pretty good acting, specially in American Psycho (I enjoyed his entire performance) and The machinist where he showed how commited he is to his roles. The reason why he gets so much hate is because he is getting more mainstream and gets to do more films, many of which will vary in quality depending on the script (Terminator Salvation was sort of letdown for me  ). PLus he never played a part in one of the most shitastic movies of all time unlike Clooney (Batman and Robin).



George Clooney makes Christian Bale look like a Labrador with Downs.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Brad Pitt, he overracts.





nocturnaldream said:


> Brad Pitt. just tired of him.





Lilykt7 said:


> nice. This goes for a lot of other things too. (In the case of Heath Ledger though I truly did think he was an amazing actor.)
> 
> Marlyn Monroe. A sex icon maybe but really not that memorable as an actress if you just look at her acting.
> 
> ...





crazymtf said:


> Brad Pitt. Haters hate.





Fuck you....all...


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 24, 2010)

Brendan Frasier. I cant stand his acting...im sure he's a cool guy and all but I hate his acting. Same for Broderick or however you spell his name


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll say Clooney is overrated, though much of his fame now comes through producing I guess. I'd say Bale is worth the praise he gets as well as Tom Cruise, they can both go to the limits emotionally, which is important I think.


----------

